# Mosconi Zero4 vs. Mosconi AS200.4 vs. Brax NOX4



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

I know the Zero rates the rear channeles at 200 something vs. the other 2 amps lower rated output.

But does it really? And Is it equal to the Brax in quality?

SQL?

Can you run the Mosconi's without utilizing the Xovers if utilizing a DSP?

Anyone have personal experience with all 3 amps?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

This will be a good one.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone having any comparison or analysis, be it objective or subjective..?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

ok, i may get internet attacked for this....

I continuously ask my extremely trusted resource as far as car audio, and esp amps are concerned, about these Mosconi amps. again and again I've been told there isn't anything special about the build of them and the parts used inside of them. "its the new forum boner" so that person says.
maybe they just hit the design right with the simple parts used. but i haven't jumped into that wagon based purely on what this person claims.

flak vest worn.......


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I have no experience in the Brax, but I've used the Mosconi Zero3 and the Mosconi A-class. Sonically, the Zeros/A-class are ultra clean, and noise floor is pretty much non-existent. As for being the "forum boner", well, to each their own. I was (and still am) very impressed with them. Between them and the Zapco-LEs that I'm currently running, I would consider them as some of the best built amps available on the market.

As for the difference between the AS vs. the Zero, AS has an unregulated power supply vs. the Zeros and A-class use regulated power supplies (A-class uses a separate regulated power supply PER channel).

As for build quality of the Mosconi amps...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=658830890842016


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

papasin said:


> I have no experience in the Brax, but I've used the Mosconi Zero3 and the Mosconi A-class. Sonically, the Zeros/A-class are ultra clean, and noise floor is pretty much non-existent. As for being the "forum boner", well, to each their own. I was (and still am) very impressed with them. Between them and the Zapco-LEs that I'm currently running, I would consider them as some of the best built amps available on the market.
> 
> As for the difference between the AS vs. the Zero, AS has an unregulated power supply vs. the Zeros and A-class use regulated power supplies (A-class uses a separate regulated power supply PER channel).
> 
> ...



Thankyou sir. Any other better competitive amps in the same price range of zero 4 and zapco 150.6 lx?


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah the company is called LINEAR POWER! THE 2.2HV is probably the best Sq amp on the planet. Having had an arc se2300, mosconi as100.4, audison thesis, and some others like a dual mono extreme, zapco c2k. The whole lot them. 
The linear power just does things so effortlessly!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

SQ is a personal preference....

I had owned like four 2.2hv including modified ones...Plus newer 2150/2250
There are only couple models of LP I never owned like dsp500/4.1hvs

Use the right combination of speakers I am sure all sound great, but for my setup 2.2hv sounded a bit too bright for me but love their sound especially with metal music.
I have owned every single amp you mentioned except Thesis. I had used few older VRX in the past. For mids/high I chose Sinfoni...And its a personal preference

Edit: Jeremy SQ-TSX had used all these amps, he would be the best person to ask. Plus many many super high end amps. This is someone who had Brax matrix and went with Sinfoni setup...


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

I own previously Brax Nox4 and it is very very good amp.A lot of detail on music instruments and good dynamics
Now I'm on Mosconi zeros and I can't comment on them yet because I'm in process of tuning my system.But from first impression they have tons of power and no floor noise


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I currently have the Mosconi A-class, Zero4, Zero3 and have had the AS 200.4. They are all very very good. IMO I think most will be happy with AS 200.4. You get a lot of clean power for the price point. 

I can't speak on the other amps for I have not tried nor heard them. Although I have read good things about them. 


**I have wanted to try the Brax line.**


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I have the zero 4 and 200.4 installed right now. Been very impressed with the zero 4.

Had the, if you can say lower end Brax, and they were very impressive.

It was tough for me to shell out the money on the zero 4, might consider the class a in the future but happy with what I have right now.

That would be the only drawback to getting the Brax. I'm sure the nox4 is even better than the x2000/x2400's at least on paper they are.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

How does the AS and zero line of Mosconi compare with that of Zapco, partivulalry their LX amps of 2014


----------



## mr wolf (May 21, 2010)

Hi 
I have been away from this forum for such a long time but I am still registered. I happen to read your post regarding Mosconi A class and quite interesting to know that you have used Brax in the past so I would want to know as you already have your mosconis amp, is there a big differences in sound quality between Brax and Mosconi A class I supposed you have had time to audition the amps and I would like to know your personal preference. Is Brax better in sound quality then the A class? Actually I am interested in both of them???

I would be happy to receive any comments. Thanks in advance


----------



## skyven (Jul 25, 2012)

Here the battle between mosconi zero, a class and audison thquattro
https://youtu.be/LZIBmjS8yqY


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

skyven said:


> Here the battle between mosconi zero, a class and audison thquattro
> https://youtu.be/LZIBmjS8yqY




Based on this, and this only, which says nothing of level matching because I don't know if it was done, I like the Zero. The A Class was little laid back on the top end and the Audison was too forward. The Zero seemed to have the better top end but not be so sibilant. Again, that is likely due to something other than any huge differences between the amps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yawar538 said:


> How does the AS and zero line of Mosconi compare with that of Zapco, partivulalry their LX amps of 2014


Well in less than 6 months I went through 4 of the Zapco amps and then switched to mosconi AS 100.4 and 200.4 there still working perfectly. I will never own a Zapco again


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hammer1 said:


> Well in less than 6 months I went through 4 of the Zapco amps and then switched to mosconi AS 100.4 and 200.4 there still working perfectly. I will never own a Zapco again


Its been long since I asked that question. I went on to buy 2 x zero 4 for my setup and I was never more satisfied 
Have owned McIntosh and Alpine PDX series in the past.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Well in less than 6 months I went through 4 of the Zapco amps and then switched to mosconi AS 100.4 and 200.4 there still working perfectly. I will never own a Zapco again


Well I have been running a pair of Zapco LE's for two years with out issue. Added a Zero 3 recently, and man I am impressed. I agree with Papasin, the Mosconi Zero line and the Zapco LE/LX line are some of the best amps available on the market.


----------



## Lord Raven (Dec 5, 2011)

Compared to Zapco AP 2018 lineup, what do you think about Mosconi Zero series?

Let's talk about the internals. I heard Mosconi is using cheap Op-Amps from the Chinese market. However, Zapco has listened their internal very clearly on their website.


----------

